# Fire code for hallways



## Law Dawg 34 (Oct 13, 2019)

We are constructing a gymnasium at our church in Virginia. I’m new to the construction scene and need an answer to probably a simple question. 

On an exit hallway, do one or both sides of the hallway need 5/8 drywall going all the way up?

I’ve had some contractors tell me just one side has to go all the way up and some on both sides of the wall. I asked one inspector and they said just the inside wall of the hallway. 
I don’t want to put up drop ceiling just for the Fire Marshall to tell me different, that would be a nightmare. The first floor goes up to 10 feet. The second floor goes up 21 feet. 
Any advise would help. Thank you so much!


----------



## e hilton (Oct 13, 2019)

First you need to know what fire rating the hallway is required to have.  That should be called out on the permitted plans.  Then you can go to usg.com where they have excellent details for all types of sheetrock construction.


----------



## cda (Oct 13, 2019)

Welcome

I think you are our first Pastor!!!


----------



## cda (Oct 13, 2019)

Where does the “hallway” come from and go to???

Will the building have a fire sprinkler system??

As stated the plans should indicate if the hallway/ corridor is rated!!

If it is rated both sides

if not one side, plus you can use the cheap stuff.


Normally on a corridor sheetrock goes up and meets the ceiling sheetrock, going horizontal.
Plus Type X sheetrock normally 5/8 inch


----------



## cda (Oct 13, 2019)

https://www.woodworks.org/experttip/fire-resistive-detailing-requirements-corridor-walls-ceilings/


----------



## e hilton (Oct 13, 2019)

cd ... why did you infer he is a pastor?  He could be the head of the building committee. 
Law ... curious where in Va you are, and what your role is.  And do you have plans created by an architect?


----------



## cda (Oct 13, 2019)

Some people actually fill in the squares


Gender:
Male
Birthday:
Jul 14, 1975 (Age: 44)
Location:
Franklin, Virginia
Occupation:
Pastor


----------



## e hilton (Oct 13, 2019)

Smart alec.  Actually now i see his age and location, but i still don't see pastor.


----------



## Law Dawg 34 (Oct 14, 2019)

You guys are amazing. I am the pastor of the church and I am building a Life center in honor of my brother who passed away at age 43 years old. I do have an architect but I am the general contractor in order to save as much money as possible. 

it appears that our hallways and stairways call for one hour rated sheet rock. I do believe that means doing sheet rock on both sides of each hallway. I have just received conflicting reports from contractors and inspectors, etc. this is why I have reached out to you guys.

I have the sheet rock run all the way up on the inside of all the hallways. I thought now, to avoid going all the way up, is to have a 30
Minute fire rated ceiling tile. Is that an option? Or do I just need to run the sheet rock all the way up on the other side of the Corridor.

Thank you for all of your help and please keep me posted on any information that could save me time and money. God bless you guys!


----------



## mark handler (Oct 14, 2019)

A gymnasium, would probably be required to be of type A (rated) vs a type B (unrated)  construction. so this maybe a moot issue. 
If you don't know, Follow the approved set of drawings.
DO NOT Take advice from the internet, You are dealing with life safety issues. 
Save lives, not dollars.


----------



## cda (Oct 14, 2019)

Law Dawg 34 said:


> You guys are amazing. I am the pastor of the church and I am building a Life center in honor of my brother who passed away at age 43 years old. I do have an architect but I am the general contractor in order to save as much money as possible.
> 
> it appears that our hallways and stairways call for one hour rated sheet rock. I do believe that means doing sheet rock on both sides of each hallway. I have just received conflicting reports from contractors and inspectors, etc. this is why I have reached out to you guys.
> 
> ...




The architect should have a detail on how it should be built ,,,, on the plans

it is supposed to be one hour ceiling


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 14, 2019)

Law Dawg 34 said:


> I have the sheet rock run all the way up on the inside of all the hallways. I thought now, to avoid going all the way up, is to have a 30
> Minute fire rated ceiling tile. Is that an option? Or do I just need to run the sheet rock all the way up on the other side of the Corridor


Since you have already run the sheet rock all the way up on the corridor side you are now required to run the sheet rock all the way up on the other side. The code exception for the rated ceiling allows you to stop the the sheet rock at the rated ceiling on the corridor side. It appears by your post you have already have installed more then you needed.

However as others have pointed out there are a number of reasons a corridor may need to be rated and some exceptions to not rate them. That is where the architect and the building department come in and agree the design is code compliant and as a contractor you follow the approved plans. If something change comes up in the construction process needs to be brought back through the process of the architect and building department agreeing the change is code compliant and not going to have a negative part on the overall design


----------



## cda (Oct 14, 2019)

Law,,,

Will the building have a fire sprinkler system?????


How many sq ft are you adding on?


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 18, 2019)

You have an architect, he signed the drawings, it is he who should be providing this response and if you aren't familiar with code (as the owner/contractor) you are expected to be, ask him.


----------



## e hilton (Oct 18, 2019)

ADAguy said:


> if you aren't familiar with code .


The owner / customer doesn’t need to be familiar with the code, thats the responsibility of the paid design professional.  The owner gives guidance, makes selections and decisions, and writes the check.  Ok ... the owner should be aware of the code, enough to not ask for forbidden things, but the AOR should be providing appropriate advice and answering questions.


----------

